# Neue Softwareplattform PLCLib für die industrielle Automatisierungstechnik



## J.Wittwer (23 November 2008)

gerne möchte ich Ihnen hiermit die Softwareplattform PLCLib für die industrielle Automatisierungstechnik vorstellen.
Ich bitte Sie, bei 

www.plclib.ch einmal kurz vorbeizuschauen und uns kurz Ihre Meinung/Anregung mitzuteilen.

Zum Thema :
Was in der PC-Welt seit längerer Zeit üblich ist, will nun PLCLib auch in der industrielle Automatisierungstechnik ermöglichen.
Wieso SPS - Softwaremodule für bekannte Aufgaben in der industrielle Automatisierungstechnik neu entwickeln? 
Viele dieser Module sind bereits vorhanden und Ihre Firma muss das Rad nicht neu erfinden ! 

Auf der neuen Plattform PLCLib können Sie Softwaremodule beziehen, aber auch anbieten.
Somit ersparen Sie sich Zeitaufwand für das Erledigen von Standardaufgaben und können sich auf die Kernkompetenzen Ihrer Firma konzentrieren. 

In der PLCLib -Softwarebibliothek finden Sie Bausteine und Softwaremodule für die effiziente Erstellung von Automatisierungsapplikationen für SIMATIC, WinCC flexible, B&R, Beckoff, etc. 

Wenn Sie sich auf PLCLib anmelden, profitiert Ihre Firma gleich dreimal :
- Beziehen Sie schnell und einfach Module, die Sie für Ihre Softwareapplikation benötigen. 
- Bieten Sie auch ihre eigenen Softwaremodule in PLCLib an. Den Preis (Anzahl PLCLib-Credits) für Ihre Bausteine bestimmen Sie selbst. Diese werden Ihnen bei einem Download sofort auf Ihr PLCLib Konto gutgeschrieben.
- Als Begrüssung auf 

http://www.plclib.ch/ schenkt Ihnen PLCLib 50 PLCLib-Credits

Die einfache Verrechnung über PLCLib-Credits ermöglicht ein unkompliziertes und schnelles Downloaden der Module.
Vergewissern Sie sich von der Effizienz dieser Softwarebibliothek.

Sollten Sie Anregungen bzw. Fragen haben, bitten wir Sie, mit uns Kontakt aufzunehmen. 

Wenn Sie über die Aktivitäten von PLCLib auf dem Laufenden sein wollen, klicken Sie auf den Menuepunkt "Newsletter"
Ebenfalls besteht für Sie die Möglichkeit, auf dieser Homepage den RSS-Feed zu abonnieren .


----------



## Markus (4 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

die Idee finde ich vom Ansatz her nicht übel, aber da sind einigen Dinge die mir nicht so gefallen:

1. Wie groß sind die Bausteine bzw. ihre IDBs?
2. Was für eine Laufzeit haben sie auf welcher CPU?

3. Standardbausteine sind eine tolle Sache, aber ein Standard im Anlagenbau muss vom Vertieb, über die mechanische Konstruktion, die E-Konstruktion, die SW-Abteilung bis zum Servicetechniker durchgehend sein damit er sinn macht...
Kann mir kaum Vorstellen dass deshalb jemand z.B. eure FT Bausteine einsetzen wird/kann. (abgesehen davon finde ich diese rein von der Schnittstelle her schrecklich, da gibt es wesentlich schönere Standards... - meine Meinung)

4. Sind die bausteine die man gekauft hat geschützt?


----------



## wincc (24 Dezember 2008)

Hab mit das ganze mal angesehn 

die idee is generell gut 

nur hakts an der umsetzung wie mir scheint

denke die meinsten hier könnten die die datenbank füllen da allen meine

standartbausteine  anzahlmäßig der bibliothek überlegen sind.... 

außerdem finde ich den preis von 1€ pro credit 

wenn ich bedenkte das in der bibliothek ein durchmesserrechnerbaustein 

den ich mir selbst in 10min zusammengezimmert hab dann 100€ kosten 
würde leeeeeeeeeeeicht übertrieben *ROFL*

zumal denke ich das die meinsten der bibliothekbausteine nochmals überarbeitet werden sollten zecks schnittstellengestaltung  (sieht irgendwie nach S5 aus) 

desweiteren denke ich das die bausteine in den wenigsten fällen so eingesetzt werden können und immer anpassung an die jeweiligen vorraussetzung bedürfen.


----------



## trinitaucher (24 Dezember 2008)

Die Idee finde ich prinzipiell auch gut, aber leider finde ich, dass sie etwas zu spät am Markt ist.
Zum Ersten gibt's bereits die kostenlose oscat-Plattform (www.oscat.de), bei der sich interessierte und primär kostenbewusste Anwender bedienen werden.
Zum Zweiten halte ich die gebotenen Preise teilweise auch für viel zu hoch (z.B. 400 Credits für einen Betiebsarten-Baustein )... da wird man sich lieber schnell selbst einen Baustein basteln, dass dazu auch noch speziell auf die gewünschte Aufgabe zugeschnitten ist und evtl. keinen unnnötigen "Ballast" mit sich rumschleppt.

Womit ich auch schon bei "zum Dritten" wäre:
Die kostenpflichtigen Bausteine erfüllen bestimmt nur selten die jeweils Applikationsspezifischen Anforderungen. Entweder sie enthalten zu wenig, oder zu viel. Ob ein Kunde dann bereit ist, dafür zu bezahlen.
Außerdem gibt ein Kunde damit (für Geld) Know-How aus der Hand. Gerade eigenes Know-How sichert dem Anlagenbauer ja ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal bei der Software.
Markus hat es schon angesprochen, die gebotenen Bausteine erfüllen i.d.R: nicht die vom Anlagenbauer vorgesehenen SOftwarekonzepte, was Aufbau, Datentypen und Durchgängigkeit/Bezechnungen angeht.
Somit muss der Kunde in den meisten Fällen wiederum zunächst eine Adaption auf sein Softwarekonzept durchführen, was wieder mit zusätzlicher Zeit und somit Kosten verbunden ist.... ich würde also gleich selbst meine eigenen Bausteine entwicklen.

Und zuletzt halte ich die AGBs/Lizensbestimmungen für heikel:
Zitat aus den AGBs:


> Die Softwaremodule, Applikationsbeispiele und Softwaretools stellen keine kundenspezifische Lösungen dar,
> sondern sollen lediglich Hilfestellung bieten bei typischen Aufgabenstellungen
> [...]
> Durch Nutzung dieser Softwaremodule, Applikationsbeispiele und Softwaretools erkennt der Kunde an,
> dass nur der Kunde selbst für etwaige Schäden haftbar gemacht werden kann.


Es wird jegliche Haftung ausgeschlossen... ob man das einem Kunden begreiflich machen kann, der eine Baustein bezahlt hat, der tatsächlich einen Fehler enthält... ich zweifel stark an, dass man mit diesem Haftungsverzeicht so einfach durchkommt.

Und wie sehen die Lizensbestimmmungen hinsichtlich der Verwendung aus? Darf eine Lib mehrfach verwendet werden? Beliebig kopiert werden?

... ich denke daher, es werden sich einige zahlungswillige Kunden wegen Zeitmangel oder einfach wegen fehlendem Know-How einige Bausteine mal kaufen. Aber dass sich daraus ein dauerhaftes Geschäftsmodell entwickeln kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

die Idee einer Bibliothek finde ich grundsätzlich gut, bin aber 
aus den schon genannten Gründen auch nicht sicher, wie eine
optimale Umsetzung  aussehen kann.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Die kostenpflichtigen Bausteine erfüllen bestimmt nur selten die jeweils Applikationsspezifischen Anforderungen.



Es sind ja auch schon firmenintere Bibliotheken daran gescheitert,
dass erstens die Dokumentation von Funktion und Schnittstellen
aufwändig ist und zweitens es sowieso nie genau passt.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Und zuletzt halte ich die AGBs/Lizensbestimmungen für heikel:
> Zitat aus den AGBs:
> 
> Es wird jegliche Haftung ausgeschlossen... ob man das einem Kunden begreiflich machen kann, der eine Baustein bezahlt hat, der tatsächlich einen Fehler enthält... ich zweifel stark an, dass man mit diesem Haftungsverzeicht so einfach durchkommt.


 
Sehe ich nicht ganz so kritisch. Es ist zwar unüblich, jeglich Haftung
(also auch durch grob fahrlässige Pflichtverletzung) auszuschließen,
aber das Portal richtet sich an Fachleute und die müssen wissen, dass
sie keine Softwareteile ohne detaillierte Prüfung verwenden dürfen.

Solange nicht damit geworben wird, dass sich ab sofort jede Putzfrau
ihre eigene Heizungssteuerung zusammenklicken kann, sehe ich hier kein 
Problem.


----------

